# Mahindra



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

how do we add Mahindra to compact tractors???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P71 _
> *how do we add Mahindra to compact tractors??? *


Sounds like a good idea to me!   You are the first member to bring them up. May as well add them too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I looked at the Mahindras pretty hard before I bought my FNH. They seem to be a well put together tractor.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When the big man of Sylvest Chickens retired, his company was turned over to his son, and he reserved a small section of land on which he built a small tractor and implement repair and new sales facitly at. His main line was Mahindra and Kioti's. Unfortunately due to a new breed of tractors in a die hard Blue or Green and Yellow territory he only sold a handfull of these machines. I had looked at them breifly, but already had a tractor, but I for one would be interested i hearing any things good or bad about how they are holding up. The place that sold them has since closed its doors and I know of only one Mahindra around and its usually always in the same spot with grass growing up around it. Don;t know if its broke or not or just not used by the city slicker that bought that 5 acre mini farm plot but sure am interested in just how these two brands of tractors are.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Done! 

Bye


----------



## colemancol (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re*

HI Friends,
I have 4 guys here in town know well who have them anywhere from 20-40 hp and love them. They are very durable and well built. I am a Kubota owner but I will be the first to admit these Mahindras are just as good if not better than the Kubotas considering they are a few $$$ cheaper on top of it. they offer a 3 year warranty too. One of the guys I know owns New England tractor here in CT and is a dealer. He has had very few repairs on them other thasn normal minor hoses letting go and stuff like that. If you plan on using it often, you will find any bugs within the 3 year warranty. The only pitfall I can see with them is a mix of engines in them. what's nice about Kubota is hey are all Kubota. the Mahindras have a few different engine MFGs but Mitsubishi is one of them. They are clearly in the same category as the big 3 in my opinion. Like I said, I know first hand from close freinds with machines in the 1,000 hour range of trouble free use.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

good info colemancol. These tractors are "under represented" on here so its good to have someone with experience with them jump in. Not that many in my area either so I admit I don't think of them as a competitor with the big three though I probably should.


----------



## arnoldclab (Jan 26, 2010)

Have they fixed the PTO pump on these two models with the addition of the "Cushion Valve" upgrade to prevent shock loading and shearing the shear pins? This was an issue with the early 4035 when it first came out. I ask becasue the dealer with the 5035 stated they had sheared a pin the first time they engaged the electric over hydraulic PTO with a bush hog attached....and now it has me wondering.

Also...the two tractors I saw are for sale now.... I was given pricing on both with $1650 difference between them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Arnold. Welcome to the forums! Could you put up some pictures of what you have?


----------

